# Horse house



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

As I earlier tryed to post pics but my phone shut it self I have to do it ones more. 
We have been doing a new stall to our two horses. It took 28 days with a system called 24/7. I'm glad it's done. I'm up till nec that new build. 
The heroic handyman you see in the pic isn't me as all of you who have red my profile can guess. Anyhow look at the photos and ... What am I suppose to say now? 
Thank's


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice Esko, and it looks like beautiful countryside you live by.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank's Lee. It's nice but flat. We have good neighbours. They don't speak much but they never complain.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

That's a beautiful place for sure & good neighbours is a bonus


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

My friend Paul is an Honorary Consulate In Michigan to Finland!
Roman ZUbar


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you Obaid. We apriciate that our neighbours don't complain. We have a fence that is 5' high. The gravel road is side by side to our property (3500m2) and our dogs bark everybody who moves there. But our neighbours think that's their job, to bark and guard.
Our country is quite the opposite to your's. Most of the country is flat compairing to Pakistan.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Roman. Don't you have many Finnish emigrants in Michigan?


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Tiny said:


> Thank you Obaid. We apriciate that our neighbours don't complain. We have a fence that is 5' high. The gravel road is side by side to our property (3500m2) and our dogs bark everybody who moves there. But our neighbours think that's their job, to bark and guard.
> Our country is quite the opposite to your's. Most of the country is flat compairing to Pakistan.


Hi Esko
I am not allowed to send PM because i am new and below the 10 post mark so let me answer you here, i have many pets like pigeons, Budgerigar, finches and bunnies so mostly i use wood to make their homes/nests and things like that 

I use recycled wood pallets because its cheap here and Partal (Himalayan Spruce/Picea smithiana) because its softwood easy to work with 

Recently i have finished a wood working table with some of the spare wood, i dont know if its according to the standards but still very helpful

Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Esko, that looks a lot like the part of Canada I am in. Even the trees look similar.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Carpenter12 said:


> Recently i have finished a wood working table with some of the spare wood, i dont know if its according to the standards but still very helpful


The only standards to worry about are, that it stays up, and it works for you. You can always make another one later if that one isn't quite what you want. :yes4:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Building Code Standards aren't like Zoning Bylaws, Theo; they're the result of years of Engineering research, and real life experience. Those of us that live in snow country have a healthy respect for framing tables. They're the_ minimum_ standards!
We ignore them at our own peril.
ARCHIVED - Summary of Significant Proposed Changes to NBC Part 9 - National Model Construction Code Documents
Snow Loads - Sentence 9.4.2.2.(1)

Failure of roofs under snow loads is the most common structural failure in Canada-generally in larger, non-Part 9 buildings. For this reason, the Standing Committee on Structural Design is proposing that the ground snow loads in Appendix C be changed from a 1-in-30-year return period to a 1-in-50-year return period. This would result in an increase in ground snow loads, and thus roof snow loads, of about 10%. Roofs would have to be built accordingly to be able to support these new snow loads. However, failure of roofs under snow in Part 9 buildings is far less common, so it is difficult to justify a 10% increase in roof snow loads and require stronger roofs for these buildings. It is therefore proposed to continue to include the 1-in-30 ground snow loads, which would apply to Part 9 buildings, in Appendix C, and to add the 1-in-50-year loads, which would apply to non-Part 9 buildings.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=coll...wYC4Dw&ved=0CCwQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=681&dpr=1.33


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

This one caught my attention. I'm not sure what it's supposed to actually be(?), but unless they get that snow off there tout de suite, it'll be irrelevant.
http://blogs.fasterskier.com/citizengroomer/files/2013/01/collapsing-form.jpg


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Have you been in Royal Canadian Legion this evening? You sound like Evira! Are you ok Dan?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...Not yet, Esko; it's only 2:00PM here. 
However, Summer is over. Back to being the 'Wet Coast'...
Our weather:
*Wind warning in effect.
*
Today, 28 September
Rain at times heavy. Amount 20 to 30 mm. Wind southeast 30 to 50 km/h except 70 gusting to 90 over exposed coastal sections early this afternoon. Wind becoming southwest 20 this afternoon. High 14.
Tonight, 28 September
Showers. Amount 10 to 20 mm. Becoming windy overnight. Low 11.
Sunday, 29 September
Periods of rain. Amount 15 to 25 mm. Windy. High 13.
Monday, 30 September
Showers. Low 10. High 15.
Tuesday, 1 October
Showers. Low 8. High 12.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dan, Theo and Carpenter12 were talking about a workbench. I do agree with you about building to code. I saw someone build a small summer cabin only 10 or 12 feet long by maybe 8 wide with walls 6 feet high. Because the walls were so short they didn't put in ceiling joists and the snow load pushed the walls apart and collapsed the roof the first winter. I like to rake the snow off my roof here at least once per winter and sometimes twice.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Theo and Carpenter12 were talking about a workbench."

Oops. *Embarrassment*


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could sum up the weather on the coast from now until April by one word- SHOWERS.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You could sum up the weather on the coast from now until April by one word- SHOWERS.


Except when it's raining...


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

The best workbenche is the one you can afford and it is suited to you. No matter how it looks like the important thing is that it works. I have a few of them. To me a workbence or a table is mostly just a nesessary "must have" so that I can perform/do the work on hand.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

"Esko, that looks a lot like the part of Canada I am in." 
In what part do you live Charles?


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> This one caught my attention. I'm not sure what it's supposed to actually be(?), but unless they get that snow off there tout de suite, it'll be irrelevant.
> http://blogs.fasterskier.com/citizengroomer/files/2013/01/collapsing-form.jpg


I hadn't notice you had a link.
The roof looks ok but the wall's are made by a stupido. The structure we have made is very strong. Mainly it is 6x6", 5x5", 5x4" and 4x4". The timber is from an dismantled chicken house that was originally built in 1958 so the tree's that became a part of the strukture of our stall has grown maby someware near swamp and therefor they grew slowle. Those tree's inner strukture reminds me of a sqrew. They are very hard to get nails in. It doesn't matter what size nails you are using, 3-5"


----------

